# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 12.37.1505 20/12/2016

## mohamed73

*LG module update - Improved Remove FRP, G5, V20, Etc, New models added 20/12/2016 * *Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 12.37.1505 20/12/2016*  *LG module update *  *New models*  *LG G Flex 2 - LG-F510S* - Bypass & Remove FRP, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG Class 4g LTE  - LG-F620L* - Bypass & Remove FRP, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG G4 - LG-H815PX* - Bypass & Remove FRP, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG V20 AT&T - LG-H910* - Bypass & Remove FRP, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG V20 LTE-A - LG-H915*  - Bypass & Remove FRP, Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP  lock, IMEI Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG V20 Titan (Dual) - LG-H990DS*  - Bypass & Remove FRP, Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP  lock, IMEI Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG X Style - LG-K200MT* - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG K8 LTE (Dual) - LG-K350K* - Bypass & Remove FRP, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG K 10 - LG-K430* - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG X Screen - LG-K500F*  - Bypass & Remove FRP, Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP  lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup /  Restore*LG V20 (Sprint) - LG-LS997* - Bypass & Remove FRP, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore*LG G Pad X 8.0 AT&T - LG-V520* - Bypass & Remove FRP, EFS Clear Unlock, Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore  *New features:*  Added Remove FRP for all G5 devices & V20Improved Remove FRPFixed an issue with some LG phones in download mode that caused the phone to drop the connection.  ** 
__________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

